# Another epoxy question



## ringmuskie9 (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm going to be using epoxy to make a bar top. I have a piece of hard maple and really want the grain to "pop" out. Should I apply something like tung oil before applying the seal coat of epoxy and flood coat? Or will the seal coat of epoxy be enough to really show off the grain. I want the grain to look like it did when I wiped it down with water/mineral spirits. I heard that you can not apply any types of oil or the epoxy will not stick...this is my first time using this so I have no idea.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You might use linseed oil as long as you allow it to dry overnight. Sealcoat would also work alright. I would be apprehensive to use tung oil under an epoxy finish. It takes a very long time for tung oil to fully cure and I would want it dry before attempting to coat over it with anything.


----------



## ringmuskie9 (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks Steve. I did read where you really have to make sure it dries before applying a seal coat of epoxy. I had no idea tung oil takes that long to dry. Thanks again


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Yea depending on the weather tung oil can take a week to dry between coats. The only real way you can tell if it's dry is to briskly rub the finish with a clean dry cloth and see if the tung oil smell rubs off onto the rag. When there is no smell it is dry.


----------



## ringmuskie9 (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks guys. I think I'll look into the linseed oil.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Be careful with wiping oils, linseed oil on rags left in a trash can can spontaneously combust and burn your shop down. After your done with the rags they should be laid out in a single layer to dry, preferably outdoors.


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

I think it depends on the epoxy. I've been using MAS epoxy as a sealer and grain filler lately and it pops the grain beautifully. But, it is a fairly amber color. I think epoxy that is dead clear won't pop the grain as much.


----------



## ringmuskie9 (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks for the info guys


----------



## Nick Sandmann (Oct 24, 2014)

Note, linseed oil can take a very long time to dry too. Boiled linseed oil on the other hand dries much faster.


----------



## ringmuskie9 (Nov 19, 2014)

Would it be better if I did 50% boiled linseed oil and 50% mineral spirits?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

That formula should dry overnight to where you could topcoat with epoxy.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

ringmuskie9 said:


> Would it be better if I did 50% boiled linseed oil and 50% mineral spirits?


Can't see why you'd want to. I use boiled linseed oil under shellac a lot, to help bring out the grain, and it usually takes less that a day to be cured enough to topcoat.


----------

